# لمحة بسيطة عن تاريخ الخبز



## Maya (25 مارس 2006)

*لمحة بسيطة عن تاريخ الخبز*

*يعتبر الخبز أساساً في غذاء العديد منا. ورغم نصائح البعض بعدم الإكثار منه، إلا أن خبراء التغذية ينصحون دائماً بأن الحل الوسط هو الأفضل، وبالتالي يجب أن يكون جزءاً من أي نظام غذائي صحي ومتوازن، خصوصاً إذا كان أسمراً . وما تجدر الإشارة إليه أن الخبز قد  مرّ بعدة مراحل تاريخية نذكر منها التالي:

> كان المصريون القدامى هم أول من أدخل الخميرة في الخبز منذ 3000 عام قبل الميلاد.

> في 150 قبل الميلاد كان الخبز الأبيض يعتبر خاص بالطبقة المرفهة ، ولقي قبولاً كبيراً من قبل النخبة الرومانية، التي كانت تمتلك الإمكانيات لشراء الدقيق الأبيض.

> يزعم البعض أن حريق لندن الكبير في عام 1666 كان سببه خبازاً.

> 1762 كان الارل أوف ساندويتش أول من طلب وضع قطع من اللحم بين شرائح الخبز. ومن هنا ولدت الساندويتشات.

> 1918 بسبب شح الدقيق، بدأ استعمال بعض الحبوب مثل الذرة و العدس والبازلاء بعد طحنها.

> 1929 لاحظ العلماء بعض  الفوائد الصحية للخبز الأسمر، لكن حب الناس للأبيض لم يخف.

> 1984 عرف استعمال فيتامين c في الخبز الأسمر مما جعله اكثر شعبية، خصوصاً وانه أيضاً خفف من جفافه.

> في المدة الأخيرة تبين أن الكاربوهيدرات المركبة الموجودة في الحبوب الصحيحة والبطاطس والمعجنات تحتوي على ألياف صحية، تساعد على الهضم اكثر من تلك الموجودة في الحبوب غير المركبة الموجودة في الخبز الأبيض.*


----------



## Coptic Man (26 مارس 2006)

*معلومات جميلة عن الخبز

اول مرة اعرفها فعلا 

شكرا يا مايا*


----------



## Maya (7 أبريل 2006)

*ِشكراً لمرورك أخي العزيز مينا .*


----------



## Yes_Or_No (7 أبريل 2006)

*واهو في مينا تاني اللي هو انا هيمر علي الموضوع ويقولك روعه جدااااااااااااااااااا*


*شكرا يا مايا يا اختي العزيزة في المسيح *


----------



## blackguitar (8 أبريل 2006)

*مايا بجد اتعودنا على موضوعاتك اللى دايما بتضيف على معلوماتنا الكثير والكثير*


----------



## ><)))))*> (11 يونيو 2006)

*معلومات قيمة يا مايا ربنا يباركك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (8 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: لمحة بسيطة عن تاريخ الخبز*

*معلومات حلوة كتيييييييير
ربنا يباركم
*​


----------

